# Слабость в ногах, скованность в крестцово-поясничной зоне



## ИринкаНо (20 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте! Мне 37 лет. 
Уже 8 лет страдаю от головокружений, шаткости, неустойчивости, слабости, вегетативных симптомов, которые свожу на нет успокоительными, транками, травами. По возможности бегала и ходила на беговой дорожке, от обычных массажей и упражнений на всё тело усиливалась шаткость, ноги слабели сильнее, но я ходила, и даже бегала. Ничего страшного не находили, мрт шеи и головы в норме, есть гипоплазия, аномалия киммерли, остеофиты. Назначают ады, ципролекс не помогал, а даже прибавлял сосудистые симптомы, которые устраняла Церебрумом. Пью валерианку и соблюдаю диету, лфк на шею. Привыкла с этим жить и искать лечение. 
1,5 месяца назад после неудобной позы у меня *сковало таз или поясницу, что именно *не понятно: дискомфорт, онемение в районе крестца и ягодиц, невозможность нормально идти. Потихоньку шла, но слабость в ногах, скованность и в ногах и на "попе" где-то. Симптомы присутствуют до сих пор. Мрт, рентген прикладываю. 
Прошла лечение в клинике Доктор Ост: электромиостимуляция 15 процедур, лазер 5 процедур, Берлитион 300 месяц, элькар капли, милдронат (не пью толком), мовалис 10 , мильгамма 10, аэртал табл, наятокс мазь месяц, проставила 10 уколов румалон (продолжаю), 3 укола теноксикам. Ставлю никотинку через день. Мидокалм не пью, потому что я вообще не выйду, слабость будет невыносимая (пробовала его давно, когда ещё активно разбиралась в шее). 
 Больше беспокоит именно слабость, ноги ватные, не держат толком, до магазина не хожу уже одна, только в сопровождении. За 1,5 месяца не скажу, что ухудшилось состояние, но после упражнений хуже. Вчера пробовала "ходить на ягодицах" по методу Неумывакина, ноги вообще ослабли. После массажа тоже хуже, лежала на кровати Нуга бест -хуже. 
Когда расхаживаюсь на улице с прямой спиной, медленно, получше становится, скованность становится меньше, но всё-равно долго ходить не могу, хочется присесть, слабые ноги. 
Три укола теноксикама не помогли, теперь на очереди либо аркоксиа (прописал ревматолог) либо гормон дипроспан 1 укол ( назначила невролог), далее 15 июля по плану консультация нейрохирурга по стенозу. 
8- летняя болячка мне не даёт радоваться жизни, сейчас ещё эта напасть с ногами, реву постоянно((( 
Прошу помощи  разобраться и выбрать правильный путь к исцелению.


----------



## La murr (20 Июн 2021)

@ИринкаНо, Ирина, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ИринкаНо (20 Июн 2021)




----------



## Весёлый (20 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Ничего страшного не находили





ИринкаНо написал(а):


> аномалия киммерли,


----------



## ИринкаНо (20 Июн 2021)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Назначают ады, ципролекс не помогал, а даже прибавлял сосудистые симптомы, которые устраняла Церебрумом. Пью валерианку и соблюдаю диету, лфк на шею. Привыкла с этим жить и искать лечение.


Так нашли. Транквилизаторы?
Но! Ясна причина головокружений?



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> 1,5 месяца назад после неудобной позы у меня *сковало таз или поясницу, что именно *не понятно: дискомфорт, онемение в районе крестца и ягодиц, невозможность нормально идти. Потихоньку шла, но слабость в ногах, скованность и в ногах и на "попе" где-то. Симптомы присутствуют до сих пор. Мрт, рентген прикладываю.


Как у всех.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Прошла лечение в клинике Доктор Ост: электромиостимуляция 15 процедур, лазер 5 процедур, Берлитион 300 месяц, элькар капли, милдронат (не пью толком), мовалис 10 , мильгамма 10, аэртал табл, наятокс мазь месяц, проставила 10 уколов румалон (продолжаю), 3 укола теноксикам. Ставлю никотинку через день. Мидокалм не пью, потому что я вообще не выйду, слабость будет невыносимая (пробовала его давно, когда ещё активно разбиралась в шее).
> Больше беспокоит именно слабость, ноги ватные, не держат толком, до магазина не хожу уже одна, только в сопровождении. За 1,5 месяца не скажу, что ухудшилось состояние, но после упражнений хуже. Вчера пробовала "ходить на ягодицах" по методу Неумывакина, ноги вообще ослабли. После массажа тоже хуже, лежала на кровати Нуга бест -хуже.


Так как Нуга бест расшевеливает ВСЕ, а надо только ЗДОРОВОЕ, то поэтому и хуже.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Когда расхаживаюсь на улице с прямой спиной, медленно, получше становится, скованность становится меньше, но всё-равно долго ходить не могу, хочется присесть, слабые ноги.


Слабые по ощущениям или по нагрузке?
Ходить на пятках и носках можете?


ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Три укола теноксикама не помогли, теперь на очереди либо аркоксиа (прописал ревматолог) либо гормон дипроспан 1 укол ( назначила невролог), далее 15 июля по плану консультация нейрохирурга по стенозу.


ЕНу на операцию не тянете!



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> 8- летняя болячка мне не даёт радоваться жизни, сейчас ещё эта напасть с ногами, реву постоянно(((


Тут без успокоительных не обойтетесь


ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Прошу помощи  разобраться и выбрать правильный путь к исцелению.


Что больше всего мешает на сегодня?


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так нашли. Транквилизаторы?
> Но! Ясна причина головокружений?





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Транквилизаторы только лишь притупляют тревожность, убирают панику, тахикардию и т. Д., диета делает то же самое, ходьба и легкий бег гоняет кровь (теперь не могу это делать из-за поясницы). Ад поднимает настроение, убирает слезливость, но не делает меня трудоспособным. Работать не могу из-за шаткости и головокружений, из-за постоянной "дурноты" в голове. Причина головокружений непонятна, думаю, что зажим в шее, сначала и ставили спа, остеохондроз, а сейчас уже ГТР. Но даже месячный приём фенозепама не убирает неприятные ощущения в голове и шаткость, неустойчивость. Думаю, что  это лишь последствия из-за неправильного кровообращения.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как у всех.
> 
> Так ка Нуга бест расшевеливет ВСЕ, а надо только ЗДОРОВОЕ, то поэтому и хуже.


То есть ненужно пока шевелить то, что беспокоит-Поясницу, крестец, ноги? А как лечить тогда? Минимальные упражнения я делаю: тяну область поясницы аккуратно, наклоняю туловище к ногам, доставая пол, стряхиваю ноги, кручу ступнями... 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Слабые по ощущениям или по нагргркзке? Как это определить?
> Ходить на пятках и носках можете?                             Да, на носочках намного легче, почему не понимаю. На пяточках тоже могу, стоять проще, делая упор больше на пятки.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Когда забываю про ноги, то, например, выхожу из машины (пассажирского сидения, так-как не могу ездить за рулём уже много лет из-за головы), и начинаю идти обычно по привычке и понимаю, что ноги то меня не держат совсем, начинают подкашиваться, поэтому сразу начинаю идти медленно, переминаясь с одной ноги на другую. Потом расхаживаюсь, выпрямляюсь, чуть получше, ненамного..






Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ЕНу на операцию не тянете!
> Слава богу! Не хотелось бы. Была в доктор Осте, мне сказали, что нечего оперировать, так как протрузия маленькая, а стеноз может быть даже врождённым. Так ли это?
> 
> Тут без успокоительных не обойтетесь.  Применяю периодами.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что больше всего мешает на сегодня? Слабость в ногах, неустойчивость, невозможность нормально ходить, скованность, чувствительность ног в неподвижном состоянии (не такая как должна быть, снижена чуть) и, главное, то, что 1,5 месяца лечения улучшения минимальны, практически нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> То есть ненужно пока шевелить то, что беспокоит-Поясницу, крестец, ноги? А как лечить тогда? Минимальные упражнения я делаю: тяну область поясницы аккуратно, наклоняю туловище к ногам, доставая пол, стряхиваю ноги, кручу ступнями...


Не нужно. 
Не нужно шевелить поясницу, а крестец, ягодицы и ноги и все что выше поясницы- нужно.
Так точно можно выбирать место для шевеления только делаю либо гимнастику правильную, либо мануальную терапию.
Правильное гимнастика та, когда вы её делаете поэтапно верно, и главное не делайте её через боль, а до боли - чуть на боль. 
Как вариант она есть у нас на сайте, и здесь на форуме. Конечно лучше все это делать с инструктором. Но большиство пациентов разбираются сами.


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так нашли. Транквилизаторы?
> Но! Ясна причина головокружений?





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Транквилизаторы только лишь притупляют тревожность, убирают панику, тахикардию и т. Д., диета делает то же самое, ходьба и легкий бег гоняет кровь (теперь не могу это делать из-за поясницы). Ад поднимает настроение, убирает слезливость, но не делает меня трудоспособным. Работать не могу из-за шаткости и головокружений, из-за постоянной "дурноты" в голове. Причина головокружений непонятна, думаю, что зажим в шее, сначала и ставили спа, остеохондроз, а сейчас уже ГТР. Но даже месячный приём фенозепама не убирает неприятные ощущения в голове и шаткость, неустойчивость. Думаю, что  это лишь последствия из-за неправильного кровообращения.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как у всех.
> 
> Так ка Нуга бест расшевеливет ВСЕ, а надо только ЗДОРОВОЕ, то поэтому и хуже.


То есть ненужно пока шевелить то, что беспокоит-Поясницу, крестец, ноги? А как лечить тогда? Минимальные упражнения я делаю: тяну область поясницы аккуратно, наклоняю туловище к ногам, доставая пол, стряхиваю ноги, кручу ступнями...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Слабые по ощущениям или по нагргркзке? Как это определить?
> Ходить на пятках и носках можете?                             Да, на носочках намного легче, почему не понимаю. На пяточках тоже могу, стоять проще, делая упор больше на пятки.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Когда забываю про ноги, то, например, выхожу из машины (пассажирского сидения, так-как не могу ездить за рулём уже много лет из-за головы), и начинаю идти обычно по привычке и понимаю, что ноги то меня не держат совсем, начинают подкашиваться, поэтому сразу начинаю идти медленно, переминаясь с одной ноги на другую. Потом расхаживаюсь, выпрямляюсь, чуть получше, ненамного..






Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ЕНу на операцию не тянете!
> Слава богу! Не хотелось бы. Была в доктор Осте, мне сказали, что нечего оперировать, так как протрузия маленькая, а стеноз может быть даже врождённым. Так ли это?
> 
> Тут без успокоительных не обойтетесь.  Применяю периодами.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что больше всего мешает на сегодня? Слабость в ногах, неустойчивость, невозможность нормально ходить, скованность, чувствительность ног в неподвижном состоянии (не такая как должна быть, снижена чуть) и, главное, то, что 1,5 месяца лечения улучшения минимальны, практически





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не нужно.
> Не нужно шевелить поясницу, а крестец, ягодицы и ноги и все что выше поясницы- нужно.
> Так точно можно выбирать место для шевеления только делаю либо гимнастику правильную, либо мануальную терапию.
> Правильное гимнастика та, когда вы её делаете поэтапно верно, и главное не делайте её через боль, а до боли - чуть на боль.
> Как вариант она есть у нас на сайте, и здесь на форуме. Конечно лучше все это делать с инструктором. Но большиство пациентов разбираются сами.


Фёдор Петрович, кроме упражнений что-то ещё посоветуете? Проставила теноксикам 3 укола, после этого ещё и скованность выше поясницы пошла-под лопаткой левой, видимо продуло где-то. 
И что всё-таки даёт мои симптомы поясничные и слабость в ногах? Стеноз с защемлением, что на мрт, либо сковало какие-то мышцы ( может спазм крестцово-повздошной мышцы) либо от головы это идёт (но ладно бы это просто слабость в конечностях, но скованность в тазу от головы не должна наверное быть)?
почему после упражнений слабость нарастает в ногах?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2021)

Что больше всего мешает на сегодня?



> Слабость в ногах, неустойчивость, невозможность нормально ходить


Так есть слабость в ногах или нет?


> ... скованность, чувствительность ног в неподвижном состоянии (не такая как должна быть, снижена чуть)


А что в анализах? СОЭ, СРБ?

Спать на боку можете?
Не больно при надаивании на боковую поверхность бедра?
Если идти по лестнице вверх через ступеньку, то больно в бедре?


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что больше всего мешает на сегодня?
> 
> 
> Так есть слабость в ногах или нет?
> ...


Слабость, ватность, не держат толком ноги, сковывает при ходьбе, скованность в пояснице, тазу - это и беспокоит. Сегодня прям чувствовала слабость мышц над коленями. До мусорного бака дошла, прошлась во дворе немного. Ещё сегодня добавилась скованная точка под правой лопаткой (нажимаю на точку, боль, наклеила пластырь). 
С реактивный белок отрицателен. 
СОЭ по методу Панченкова 8 мм/час


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Слабость, ватность, не держат толком ноги, сковывает при ходьбе, скованность в пояснице, тазу - это и беспокоит. Сегодня прям чувствовала слабость мышц над коленями. До мусорного бака дошла, прошлась во дворе немного. Ещё сегодня добавилась скованная точка под правой лопаткой (нажимаю на точку, боль, наклеила пластырь).
> С реактивный белок отрицателен.
> СОЭ по методу Панченкова 8 мм/час


А врач на осмотре подтверждает слабость? Как рефлексы? Снижены? Чувствительность?
Как вариант - сделать ЭНМГ ног.


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А врач на осмотре подтверждает слабость?


Пишет, что чувствительность сохранена, сух. рефлексы живые, равные.
Координаторные пробы удовл.
Походка нормальная. Неврологический, ортопедический статус в норме.
Диагноз ставит: остеохондроз позвоночника, м42. 1
Дорсопатия, протрузия l3- s1. Стеноз спинномозгового канала. Люмбалгия.
Ложилась на кушетку, держал колени, я сжимала, разжимала. В итоге выписал милдронат, элькар. Сказал ходить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2021)

Надо понять, есть слабость или Вы что-то другое описываете, как слабость.
Как вариант сделать ЭНМГ и определить, есть ли поражение нерва.

Спать на боку можете?
Не больно при надавливании на боковую поверхность бедра?
Если идти по лестнице вверх через ступеньку, то больно в бедре?


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо понять есть слабость или вы что-то другое описываете как слабость.
> Как вариант сделать ЭНМГ и определить есть ли поражение нерва.
> 
> Спать на боку можете?
> ...


Сплю на боку, могу, особенно на правом люблю. 
При надавливании на боковую поверхность бедра болей нет. 
При подъёме по лестнице болей нет, через ступеньку не хожу, думаю, что болей тоже не будет. 

Могу подняться на стул и левой и правой ногой, могу поприседать, но после ноги сковывать начинает, они как палки, слабость сильнее. 
После спуска по лестнице слабость в ногах, коленях ощущается сильнее. Хочется присесть, постоять, подержаться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2021)

Если ЭНМГ не подтвердит слабость, то либо преувеличиваете слабость, либо боль описываете как слабость.


----------



## AIR (21 Июн 2021)

В заголовке и вопрос и ответ:
"Слабость в ногах, скованность в крестцово-поясничной зоне"​Смотреть и заниматься с пояснично-крестцовым переходом.. Только очень внимательно и осторожно.


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если ЭНМГ не подтвердит слабость, то либо преувеличиваете слабость, либо боль описываете как слабость.


Благодарю Вас, постараюсь сделать энмг.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Благодарю Вас, постараюсь сделать энмг.


А что будете делать пока?


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> В заголовке и вопрос и ответ:
> "Слабость в ногах, скованность в крестцово-поясничной зоне"​Смотреть и заниматься с пояснично-крестцовым переходом.. Только очень внимательно и осторожно.


Добрый день) 
А как с ним заниматься? К мануальному терапевту идти? Или к остеопату? Ощущение, что защемило где-то мышцу и не отпускает.


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А что будете делать пока?


В данный момент наклеила пластырь под правую лопатку, наложила на область поясницы и таза листья лопухов 😁вчера была в лесу) лежу на аппликаторе Кузнецова. Хочу начать пить Аркоксию сегодня, завтра. Продолжаю ставить хондропротектор Румалон через день, никотинку колю. Наятоксом мажу. В планах поход к нейрохирургу (выдали направление в поликлинике), ревматолог направил ещё к одному ревматологу на всякий случай, может что-то не увидел, воспалений нет, говорит, коксартроз 1степени таких симптомов не даёт, говорит, что это позвоночник, но на всякий случай ещё к одному ревматологу отправил. Думаю посетить мануального терапевта или остеопата. 
Ждать, может отпустит наконец. Упражнения на укрепление ног и позвоночника надо бы делать, но боюсь, так как от них хуже. Делаю простую разминку. 
Боюсь разных страшных последствий, эта скованность пугает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2021)

В общем надо что-то делать. Перечисленное неплохо.


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В общем надо что-то делать. Перечисленное неплохо.


Фёдор Петрович, а какую именно энмг надо сделать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2021)

Игольчатая скорее всего не нужна.


----------



## AIR (21 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> А как с ним заниматься? К мануальному терапевту идти? Или к остеопату? Ощущение, что защемило где-то мышцу и не отпускает.


Если относиться "по взрослому", то сначала очень качественная мануальная диагностика как на кранио-вертебральном,  так и на пояснично-крестцовом переходах.. Именно очень качественная! Специалиста,  которой имеет достаточно большой опыт и знания диагностики и работы конкретно с этими отделам..  Манульный терапевт или остеопат неважно, главное конкретный специалист.  Пациенты иногда рассказывают,  что и остеопаты так "ломают", мануальный терапевт "отдыхает"..  Без полного, всеобъемливающего  и конкретного понимания ситуации,  всё лечение из области "пальцем в небо "..  только качественные "руки" и "мозги", все остальные методики диагностики  - "хоть что нибудь делать", на душе может полегчает..


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Если относиться "по взрослому", то сначала очень качественная мануальная диагностика как на кранио-вертебральном,  так и на пояснично-крестцовом переходах.. Именно очень качественная! Специалиста,  которой имеет достаточно большой опыт и знания диагностики и работы конкретно с этими отделам..  Манульный терапевт или остеопат неважно, главное конкретный специалист.  Пациенты иногда рассказывают,  что и остеопаты так "ломают", мануальный терапевт "отдыхает"..  Без полного, всеобъемливающего  и конкретного понимания ситуации,  всё лечение из области "пальцем в небо "..  только качественные "руки" и "мозги", все остальные методики диагностики  - "хоть что нибудь делать", на душе может полегчает..


Может быть можете посоветовать такого специалиста в Тюмени или Тюменской области? Таких докторов здесь хватает, только вот как понять, разбирается он или нет?!


----------



## AIR (21 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Может быть можете посоветовать такого специалиста в Тюмени или Тюменской области? Таких докторов здесь хватает, только вот как понять, разбирается он или нет?!


К сожалению нет, известность специалиста отнюдь не гарантирует мастерство в конкретной, очень узкой области... каждый в чём то силён больше, а в чем то меньше.. проза жизни.. Большой город или маленький или даже "зарубеж",  неважно..


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> К сожалению нет, известность специалиста отнюдь не гарантирует мастерство в конкретной, очень узкой области... каждый в чём то силён больше, а в чем то меньше.. проза жизни.. Большой город или маленький или даже "зарубеж",  неважно..


Ранее (2013 год) Вы мне рекомендовали специалиста в области челюстных и головных суставов, была у нескольких остеопатов, и ретейнеры сняла после брекетов (хотя их носят всю жизнь), но так и не поправили мне шею... Так и живу. Вы разбираетесь в этой области и в области крестцово-повздошной мышцы? И где ведёте приём пациентов?


----------



## AIR (21 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Вы разбираетесь в этой области и в области крестцово-повздошной мышцы?


В каких только областях я не разбираюсь.. . Но это больше зависит от конкретного случая, конкретного пациента.. . По крайней мере с этим я много работал и могу подробно объяснить пациенту на приёме, что к чему..



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> И где ведёте приём пациентов?


В  Москве в институте ( НИКИО )два раза в неделю с утра (уже трудновато полную неделю) и по месту жительства (съехали с женой на дачу, квартира у сынули)..


----------



## ИринкаНо (22 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В общем надо что-то делать. Перечисленное неплохо.


Добрый день! Фёдор Петрович, а Вы что посоветуете делать пока? Энмг на днях должна пройти.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, а Вы что посоветуете делать пока? Энмг на днях должна пройти.


Давайте доделаем то, что есть.
А там посмотрим ЭНМГ


----------



## ИринкаНо (24 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А там посмотрим ЭНМГ


Фёдор Петрович, добрый день. Сделала ЭНМГ. Посмотрите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2021)

> ...1,5 месяца назад после неудобной позы у меня *сковало таз или поясницу, что именно *не понятно: дискомфорт, онемение в районе крестца и ягодиц, невозможность нормально идти. Потихоньку шла, но слабость в ногах, скованность и в ногах и на "попе"



То есть, все Ваши жалобы обусловлены поражением мелких нервов в поясничном отделе.
Причина поражения этих нервов в суставах и мышцах.
То есть, спондилоартроз и миозит.


----------



## ИринкаНо (24 Июн 2021)

Врач, который сегодня делала энмг сказала, что именно зажатый корешок l4-l5-s1 даёт симптомы в ноги, сказала обязательно к нейрохирургу..
А мой спондилоартроз и миозит имеют отношение к корешкам и стенозу?
И как Вы  посоветуете лечить мою болезнь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2021)

Корешки раздражены. Не пережаты.
И скорее основную боль дают суставы и мышцы.
Стеноз корешковых отверстий от проседания позвонков из-за уменьшения высоты диска.
Боль отсюда. 

А уменьшение высоты от грыжи, которая вылезла.
И тот кусок, который вылез, сформировал стеноз спинно-мозгового канала.
Боль не отсюда.


----------



## ИринкаНо (24 Июн 2021)

Фёдор Петрович, я правильно поняла, что лечится это всё без операции, консервативно?
И как лечить всё-таки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2021)

Пока, да.
Мы с Вами разбирали показания к операции?


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пока, да.
> Мы с Вами разбирали показания к операции?


Нет, не разбирали, Вы просто сказали, что я не тяну на неё.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Корешки раздражены. Не пережаты.
> И скорее основную боль дают суставы и мышцы.
> Стеноз корешковых отверстий от проседания позвонков из-за уменьшения высоты диска.
> Боль отсюда.
> ...


Фёдор Петрович, простите за назойливость. 
То есть в моём случае сразу два раздражающих фактора ( либо один из двух), которые дают симптоматику скованности в тазу, слабости в ногах и др.:
1) напряженные и воспаленные мышцы и суставы поражают мелкие нервы в поясничном отделе. 
2) протрузия  немного сплющила диск, из-за этого корешки на выходе из позвоночного канала раздражаются? 

 соответственно мелкие нервы и корешки это разные вещи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, простите за назойливость.
> То есть в моём случае сразу два раздражающих фактора ( либо один из двух), которые дают симптоматику скованности в тазу, слабости в ногах и др.:


А как проявляет себя слабость?
На пятках и носках ходить можете?
На стул встать ногами по очереди можете?


ИринкаНо написал(а):


> 1) напряженные и воспаленные мышцы и суставы поражают мелкие нервы в поясничном отделе.
> 2) протрузия  немного сплющила диск, из-за этого корешки на выходе из позвоночного канала раздражаются?


Это единый процессс


ИринкаНо написал(а):


> соответственно мелкие нервы и корешки это разные вещи?


Разные,но мелкие являются частью большого


Про операции. Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на ваше состояние и здесь решать вам. А задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение направленное на улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного. И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас в среднем это месяц - полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда обострение проходит быстро, но обостряется часто, то есть, когда раза три в год по месяцу вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник. Не себе, не работодателю, не государству. Три месяца, дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать вам.

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вы готовы делать операцию?


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как проявляет себя слабость?
> На пятках и носках ходить можете?
> На стул встать ногами по очереди можете?
> 
> ...


Если будет такая же проблема нормально ходить и не пройдет, то готова. Только что оперировать мне непонятно, если боль не из-за сужения канала, Вы сказали.... Миозит причина, то что там резать будут? И как мелкие нервы высвобождать операцией...


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как проявляет себя слабость?
> На пятках и носках ходить можете?
> На стул встать ногами по очереди можете?


Могу и на носках и пятках, на носках комфортнее, чем всей ступней.
На стул могу встать по-очереди и левой и правой.
Слабость проявляет себя скованность.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

Слабость - слабость.
Скованность - скованность.
По описанию слабости нет.

Давайте решать, есть или нет, это важно!


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По описанию слабости нет.
> Давайте решать...


Хожу медленно, придерживая поясницу, если начинаю идти быстрее, то ощущаю подкашивание ног, порой слабость в мышце над коленями, невозможность сделать полноценный шаг, невозможность поднять ногу при шаге, всё это мной воспринимается как слабость.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Хожу медленно, придерживая поясницу, если начинаю идти быстрее, то ощущаю подкашивание ног, порой слабость в мышце над коленями, невозможность сделать полноценный шаг, невозможность поднять ногу при шаге, всё это мной воспринимается как слабость.


Не могу оценить на расстоянии.
Тогда вопрос по другому.
Какое решение по лечению:
- консервативное
- оперативное?


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какое решение по лечению:
> - консервативное
> - оперативное?


Консервативное. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как лечить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

В консервативном лечении есть две задачи:
- уменьшение боли 
- стимуляция резорбции грыжи диска

Как считаете, боль еще значима и надо больше внимания ей уделять?
Или уже все терпимо и будем заниматься и первым и вторым?


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В консервативном лечении есть две задачи:
> - уменьшение боли
> - стимуляция резорбции грыжи диска
> 
> ...


- Болей особо и не было, скованность есть. По Вашим словам есть и воспаление. Это надо убирать.
- Грыжи нет, есть протрузия до 4 мм. Ей тоже надо заниматься, но от многих упражнений хуже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> - Болей особо и не было, скованность есть. По Вашим словам есть и воспаление. Это надо убирать.


Скованность в мечте поражения - защитная реакция. Чем меньше подвижность, тем меньше болит.
И при обычном раскладе если не двигается 1-2 позвонка, их 5 в пояснице, то организм с этим справляется. Поэтому описываемое Вами чувство скованности обусловлено скорее всего либо больными мышцами, либо бОльшим количеством неподвижных позвонков.
Отсюда первая задача:
1. Вернуть работоспособность больным мышцам или подвижность оставшимся здоровым сегментам!



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> - грыжи нет, есть протрузия до 4 мм. Ей тоже надо заниматься, но от многих упражнений хуже.





Немного неправильные понятия, поскольку у рентгенологов и неврологов есть разница в понимании, что чаще всего связано с упрощениями для объяснения пациенту.

Протрузия - это маленькая грыжа.
Экструзия - большая грыжа. 

При экструзии - всегда фиброзное кольцо разорвано.
При протрузии - не всегда фиброзное кольцо разорвано.

Протрузия до экструзии - без разрыва.
Протрузия после, когда экструзия усохнет - с разрывом.

Главное.
Протрузия до экструзии - может двигаться. 
Протрузия после грыжи - должна минимально двигаться.

Две нижних стрелочки - протрузии после экструзии.
То есть....?

Тут понятно?


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Две нижних стрелочки - протрузии после экструзии.
> То есть....?


То есть были большие грыжи и они усохли? Удивительно, потому что,  с поясницей и ногами такое впервые, отсюда подозрение, что данные симптомы вызывают мышцы? Правильно рассуждаю?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут понятно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> То есть были большие грыжи и они усохли?


Большие всегда относительное понятие, но то, что они уже должны двигаться минимально (два нижних), это точно.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Удивительно, потому что,  с поясницей и ногами такое впервые, отсюда подозрение, что данные симптомы вызывают мышцы? Правильно рассуждаю?


Правильно, а что иннервирует мышцы?


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Большие всегда относительное понятие, но то, что они уже должны двигаться минимально (два нижних), это точно.


 Не поняла. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильно, а что иннервирует мышцы?


Движение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Не поняла.


В двух нижних сегментах движение должно быть минимальным. Если будете двигать, как в здоровом сегменте, то будет болеть. Что и происходит при неправильном движении, в том числе при ЛФК.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Движение?


Мышцы спины иннервируют те же нервы, что иннервируют суставы позвоночника.


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, от мышц страдают нервы? Или от нерва мышцы?

Фёдор Петрович, как лечиться то мне, как обеспечить работоспособность мышц, чтобы успокоить нервы и снять их раздражение? Колю румалон, никотинку, аркоксию не знаю надо или нет, мажу наятоксом, лежу на аппликаторе Кузнецова, стараюсь побольше ходить...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, от мышц страдают нервы? Или от нерва мышцы?


От нервов


ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, как лечиться то мне, как обеспечить работоспособность мышц, чтобы успокоить нервы и снять их раздражение? Колю румалон, никотинку, аркоксию не знаю надо или нет, мажу наятоксом, лежу на аппликаторе Кузнецова, стараюсь побольше ходить...


Давайте наводить  порядок.
Давайте определимся с задачами.
Несколько условно их три:
1. борьба с болью
2. ограничение подвижности в больном месте позвоночника и восстановление подвижности в окружающих местах
3. обеспечение возможности и стимуляция организма на борьбу с проблемой.


Так как боли терпимые, то за основу берем 2.
2. Ограничение подвижности в больном месте позвоночника и восстановление подвижности в окружающих местах

Вы обеспечиваете неподвижность в больном месте-правильное поведение и корсет.
Так как врача который может поможет вам восстановить подвижность выше и ниже места поражения-массаж, мануальная терапия, вытяжение (не на месте поражения), нет. Значит и второе направление так же за вами и мечтательность это только ЛФК

Начнем с неподвижности в больном месте:
- правильное поведение
- корсет 

Что вы знаете про правильное поведение?
Какой у вас корсет, куда и как применяете?


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> От нервов
> 
> Давайте наводить  порядок.
> Давайте определимся с задачами.
> ...


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> От нервов
> 
> Давайте наводить  порядок.
> Давайте определимся с задачами.
> ...


Ничего почти: 
- не носить тяжести, невролог сказал чтоб более 5кг в руки не брала. 
- не перенапрягать поясницу, Вчера попыталась сплавать, но в воде меня сносит, и тяжесть жуткая в пояснице, с испугом вышла из воды, грустно так как наступило долгожданное лето в нашей Сибири, а я обожаю плавать ((
- не переохлаждаться. 
- не нервничать, так как от стрессов ещё больше зажимает. 
-правильно сидеть и ходить, с ровной спиной. 
- ортопедическая подушка имеется. 
Может что-то ещё? 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какой у вас корсет, куда и как применяете?


У меня только воротник Шанса, который на протяжении 8 лет облегчает состояние в голове, писала ранее, что страдаю головокружением, шаткостью, неустойчивостью и др.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2021)

Тогда разбираемся:
*Про поведение:*
Главное условие того чтобы грыжа уменьшалась — это не расшевелить это место с грыжей и наоборот восстановить подвижность в оставшихся здоровых
Начнем с неподвижности в больном месте:
- правильное поведение
- корсет

Про правильное поведение и если есть вопросы, то задавайте:
1. *Что делать, чтобы не болела спина*
(советы доктора Ф.П.Ступина)
2. *Что делать, чтобы не болела спина*
(правильное поведение в картинках)

*3. Краткие советы по правильному поведению*
*4. Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.*


----------



## ИринкаНо (26 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда разбираемся:
> *Про поведение:*
> Главное условие того чтобы грыжа уменьшалась — это не расшевелить это место с грыжей и наоборот восстановить подвижность в оставшихся здоровых
> Начнем с неподвижности в больном месте:
> ...


Очень много полезного! Про правильное поведение всё понятно! Спасибо, Фёдор Петрович! 
А как быть с правильной ЛФК в моём случае?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2021)

Все понятно.
Отлично!
Как будете поднимать ручку с пола?

Вот тут кстати другой пациент ответил:

Работать,беречь позвоночник не перегружая его
Если носить тяжесть то распределять ее в обеих руках или перед собой 
Наклоняться через колени 
Носить рюкзак или сумку на колёсиках 
Сидеть ровно, с подпором в пояснице, так чтобы поясница была прогнута вперед
Чтобы шея и мышцы были расслаблены 
Поднять стол предметы  или ещё что-то чтобы было на уровне рук 
Ходить не дергаясь плавно и спокойно без резких движений 
наклеить пластырь вдоволь спины который не даст сутулится 
Спать на матрасе или диване полужестком после сна обязательно потянутся 
Стоя передвигать ноги желательно одну выставлять вперёд и можно приподнять поставить ее


*Теперь про правильную гимнастику:*
Нужно 2 гимнастики:
- первая для всего позвоночника, чтобы приучить его двигаться только здоровыми сегментами и не двигаться больными.
- вторая для мышц больной ноги, они всегда спазмируются от боли и их надо растянуть, чтобы они дополнительно давили на нерв и так уже страдающий в поясничном отделе.

Инструктора и доктора для визуального контроля нет, значит надо все самой.
Самйо значит надо знать край.
Краем будет "сторожевой пес организма"- боль!
Главный принцип работать — тянуть до боли и чуть на боль, но не через боль.
Тогда в здоровых, но временно не работающих позвонках боль пройдет от многократного повторения в течении недели - может двух. И можно будет с 1 этапа переходить на 2 этап острого периода и так далее по периодам.
А в больных как не тяни- будет болеть и так как движения будут делаться не ЧЕРЕЗ боль, а ДО боли, то в здоровых подвижность вернется, а в больных никогда.

Первая гимнастика:

*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*

1. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*
2. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*
3. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*

Вторая гимнастика:

Пришлите письмо на sfp05@mail. ru
Пришлю гимнастику для ягодичной области


----------



## ИринкаНо (26 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все понятно.
> Отлично!
> Как будете поднимать ручку с пола?
> 
> ...


Ручку с пола буду поднимать, опираясь на колено, с ровной осанкой! К этому ещё привыкнуть надо))) 
Буду разбираться с ЛФК. Письмо вышлю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Ручку с пола буду поднимать, опираясь на колено, с ровной осанкой! К этому ещё привыкнуть надо)))
> Буду разбираться с ЛФК. Письмо вышлю.


Отлично.
Осталось разобрать домашнюю физиотерапию.


----------



## ИринкаНо (26 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, лежу на аппликаторе Кузнецова и Ляпко, первый нравится больше. Что ещё?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2021)

Нам нужно улучшить трофику - кровоснабжение в месте поражения. 

Есть три способа увеличить кровоснабжение:
- прямой
- рефлекторный
- медикаментозный

Прямой - это специальная физиотерапия глубокими методиками: ударно-волновая терапия, высокоинтенсивный лазер, плазмотерапия. Все эти методики на расстоянии невозможны, но можно узнать, нет ли рядом такой аппаратуры. 

Значит, за основу будем брать методики не прямого, а рефлекторного воздействия в домашних условиях. 

Рефлексотерапия в домашних условиях:
- рефлексотерапия зональная: аппликатор типа Кузнецова - лучше Колючий врачеватель
- теплотерапия короткая до 30 минут: грелка, электрогрелка, парафин для домашних условий
- теплотерапия длительная от 2 до 8 часов - термоаппликатор, мазевый компресс в домашних условиях, лучше сочетание мази + термоаппликатор
- лечебная физкультура, которая восстанавливает подвижность выше и ниже места поражения и создает напряжение мышц на уровне места поражения (без шевеления) - так же рефлекторно расширяет сосуды в месте поражения.


----------



## ИринкаНо (26 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На нужно улучшить трофику - кровоснабжение в месте поражения,
> 
> Есть три способа увеличить кровоснабжение:
> - прямой
> ...


Высокоинтенсивный лазер из 5 процедур был в начале лечения, 
Электросоимуляция из 15 процедур тоже была. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит за основу будем брать методики не прямого, а рефлекторного воздействия в домашних условиях
> 
> Рефлексотерапия в домашних условиях:
> - рефлексотерапия зональная: аппликатор типа Кузнецова - лучше Колючий врачеватель
> - теплотерапия короткая до 30 минут: грелка, электрогрелка, парафин для домашних условий


Есть массажер с синей лампой, он греет. Можно им? Греть больное место?
Я думала греть нельзя наоборот. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - теплотерапия длительная от 2 до 8 часов - термоаппликатор, мазевый компресс в домашних условиях, лучше сочетание мази+ термоаппликатор


Мажу наятоксом, иногда хондроксидом, есть пластыри Мейтан обезбаливающие и согревающие, на какое место клеить? На сами позвонки, в которых протрузии с ущемлением или вдоль позвоночника рядом с больной зоной? 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - лечебная физкультура, которая восстанавливает подвижность выше и ниже места поражения и создает напряжение мышц на уровне места поражения (без шевеления) - так же рефлекторно расширяет сосуды в месте поражения.


Гимнастику, которую Вы направили буду делать. Ещё не получила ЛФК для ягодиц от Вас, жду. Эта гимнастика подойдет для напряжения мышц на уровне места поражения (без шевеления)? 

Из медикаментозного сосудорасширения Колю никотинку по 1мл через день.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Высокоинтенсивный лазер из 5 процедур был в начале лечения,
> Электросоимуляция из 15 процедур тоже была.


И хорошо.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Есть массажер с синей лампой, он греет. Можно им? Греть больное место?
> Я думала греть нельзя наоборот.


Нельзя в первые 3 дня острой боли.
Греть поясницу, где грыжа и место боли на ягодице или ноге.


ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Мажу наятоксом, иногда хондроксидом, есть пластыри Мейтан обезбаливающие и согревающие, на какое место клеить? На сами позвонки, в которых протрузии с ущемлением или вдоль позвоночника рядом с больной зоной?


Мазать поясницу где грыжа и место боли на ягодице или ноге.
Вариант мази:
- Диклофенак + Димексид + спортивная разогревающая мазь, все по 1 см смешать и втереть - вмассировать в больное место (в то место где делали разогрев, начинать с небольшого количества)
Или https://ortho.shop/product/balzam_doktora_stupina-430790/ (как же себя забыть).



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Гимнастику, которую Вы направили буду делать.


Ее и надо по периодам, восстанавливая подвижность в здоровых позвонках.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Ещё не получила ЛФК для ягодиц от Вас, жду. Эта гимнастика подойдет для напряжения мышц на уровне места поражения (без шевеления)?


Немного не так. Но делать на месте поражения мышц, ягодичных нужно.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Из медикаментозного сосудорасширения Колю никотинку по 1мл через день.


Не люблю уколы в мышцу.
Проще трентал 400 - 2 раза в день, но это как решит лечащий врач.


----------



## ИринкаНо (26 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не люблю уколы в мышцу.
> Проще трентал 400- 2 раза в день, но это как решит лечащий врач


А почему не любите? Я в последние два года ставлю уколы, вот подумала, не могли ли эти постоянное раздражение мышц повлиять на мою поясницу и ягодичные мышцы и спазмировать это место?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> А почему не любите? Я в последние два года ставлю уколы, вот подумала, не могли ли эти постоянное раздражение мышц повлиять на мою поясницу и ягодичные мышцы и спазмировать это место?


Нет.
Но не нужно.
Там гнойные осложнения.


----------



## foxxx (11 Июл 2021)

Похожая ситуация. У меня 2 грыжи в пояснице (экструзия на L5-S!).  Лекарства и прочее препараты никак не влияли. Только гимнастика помогла. Главное найти свои упражнения. 
Эффективно закидывать ноги через себя в положении лежа (только аккуратно) так раскачиваться как маятник (снижает нагрузку на диски и позволяет растягивать позвонки) За неделю ощутил разницу как за год с лекарствами. Начали случаться прострелы в тазу и возвращаться чувствительность. 
Нужно добиваться гибкости позвоночника, чтобы эта скованность не оставалась, а потом укреплять мышцы спины. Только без фанатизма.
Все произошло года 3 назад когда стал качать пресс на износ (видимо мой позвоночник был к такому не готов) ухудшалась потенция и чувствительность в тазу, плохо ощущал мышцы ног и ягодиц, не мог их напрячь.  
Врач невролог сказал вообще ничего не делать (даже массаж не одобряла) в итоге просто 1.5 года коту под хвост с лекарствами. Да становился по капле лучше, но и без лекарств точно так же было.
Эх знал бы я тогда, что такое может произойти из-за этого пресса и что врачи у нас просто деньги сосут...


----------



## ИринкаНо (11 Июл 2021)

Спасибо Вам большое за информацию, очень напоминает мою ситуацию, делаю лфк постепенно, ходить стала уже чуть поувереннее ( и это большая радость) и иногда да, чувствую прострелы, как-будто что-то отпускает в тазу.... Я так понимаю это мышечные зажимы... Но у меня стеноз, пойду к нейрохирургу на консультацию ещё...  А ноги закидываете прямые назад себя?  И при раскачивании руками их держите или как? Или просто стараетесь пол за головой ногами достать?


----------



## foxxx (11 Июл 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> А ноги закидываете прямые назад себя?  И при раскачивании руками их держите или как? Или просто стараетесь пол за головой ногами достать?


Вот примерно так как на картинках, на сколько позволяет ваша гибкость (не нужно себя ломать)
Вы говорили что ходили на ягодицах и на мой взгляд это наоборот плохо т.к. идет сильное сдавливание позвонков под массой тела, а тут нагрузка получается идет в обратную сторону, позвонки растягиваются, а не стираются, становятся гибкими и освобождаются зажимы.
По моему опыту скажу что лучше не прыгать и не поднимать тяжести (сдавливание происходит сильное в пояснице)
Если совсем тяжело такое делать в данный момент то можно у стены поднимать ноги.
Этим упражнение вы расслабляете эти сдавливания. В таком положении целый комплекс упражнений есть это и ножницы и вытягивание ног, прижимание, развод ног.
Главное не резко и без фанатизма (действуйте по своим ощущениям)
Во всяком случае это лучше чем бесполезные уколы, таблетки и т.п. тут вы на самом деле работаете на свое здоровье это повышает настроение, избавляет от ненужных переживаний, а так же это классная зарядка для тела.


----------



## ИринкаНо (11 Июл 2021)

@foxxx, ух ты блин... В 5 лет и я так делала, а сейчас точно не смогу, но попробую)) спасибо.


----------



## ИринкаНо (17 Июл 2021)

Фёдор Петрович, помогите! 
Сегодня поставила блокаду в область крестцово-подвздошных сочленений с дипроспаном 1 мл и лидокаином 2%2 мл. 
Встать с кушетки не смогла из-за слабости, вели подручку, с мамой еле как доехала до дома, прошло уже 7часов , ноет там всё и ноги еле держат, капец, до туалета с горем пополам дохожу. Что это? Так расслабило мышцы, это пройдет? Плачу. 
До этого было намного лучше, делала отправленные Вами лфк (пока в остром периоде) и для ягодиц. 
Была у нейрохирурга, сказал, что стеноз мой даже относительный, а не абсолютный, порекомендовал сделать блокады паравертебральные либо кпс. Вот сегодня сделала(((((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июл 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, помогите!


Полежите сегодня, к завтрому пройдет. Часть лекарства попала на нерв и он отключён.


----------



## ИринкаНо (18 Июл 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, добрый вечер.
После вчерашней блокады в КПС что-то всё не очень. Болит таз,  ноги тяжёлые, передвигаю с трудом, тяжесть больше до колен, особенно по задней стороне, температура 37-37, 2. Расстроена, от блокады ждала положительного результата, но никак не ухудшения. Почему так и что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2021)

Нестандартное течение!
В месте, где делали инъекцию, есть гематома? Есть покраснение? Есть припухлость?


----------



## ИринкаНо (18 Июл 2021)

Нет ничего, даже и след от иглы почти не заметный.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2021)

Значит, такая реакция. Возможно, реакция на лекарства, возможно, просто психоэмоциональный. Не переживайте. Дома есть какие-то успокаивающие? Валерьяна?
По смыслу и по действию укола – ничего страшного не может быть. Поэтому расслабьтесь. Не сегодня так завтра все пройдёт.


----------



## ИринкаНо (18 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит такая реакция. ...Дома есть какие-то успокаивающие? Валерьяна?


Да, есть Валериана, но недели три я пью сбор (Валериана, Мелисса, мята, зверобой) на ночь как чай, два вечера не пила. Боюсь уже и его пить, так как слабость во всём организме сохраняется, сейчас попробовала сделать ваши ЛФК (1 этап острого периода), слабость, оказывается, не только в ногах, но и руках. Упражнение, где ноги на валике, руки поднимаются по очереди, даже руки с трудом поднимаю... Дай Бог, чтоб быстрее эта реакция прошла. Спасибо Вам за поддержку!

1) А ледокаин 2%2 мл в блокаде и ледокаин, который в витаминах Мильгамме 20 мг дозы сильно отличаются? Ведь уколы Мильгаммы переносятся хорошо, никаких подобных реакций.
2) Прописали мне мидокалм или сирдалуд в таблетках, тоже не знаю принимать или нет, была однажды на уколы мидокалма ужасная слабость, по стенке шла. И с тех пор остерегаюсь даже пробовать снова.. А у меня сразу всё в слабость. Посоветуйте чем можно их заменить, не расслабляя мышцы в теле, может мазь расслабляющая какая есть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2021)

Отличается дозой. Но тут другая фактура действия. Тут фактура локальная - местная- на нерв! 
Если такая реакция была – то лучше не принимать. Я имею ввиду мин аккаунт. Может пробую сирдалуд. Но начинать надо с маленькой дозе 2 мг. Если будет такая же реакция. То значит и он вам не подходит. 

Самочувствие улучшается?


----------



## ИринкаНо (19 Июл 2021)

Плохо от блокады, видимо вообще нарушилась нервная проводимость в ноги, или что это, не пойму, но ужасное состояние, ноги ватные, не держат почти. Нет, ни сирдалуд, ни мидокалм я точно не буду пробовать. Думаю что сейчас делать, надеюсь, что успокоится, пройдёт, но ведь блокада может чувствительность на долго убрать? Разбираюсь, читаю, оказывается, что она не только боль блокирует, но и двигательные и чувствительные функции? Может быть такое, что само это не пройдёт?


----------



## ИринкаНо (19 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Самочувствие улучшается?


Нет, штормит, шатает, слабость, передвигаюсь по квартире с трудом, скованность в теле, 36,7-37, 1 температура, давление  в пределах 105/72, 70. но это моё нормальное давление, "всд" обострилось.... Жалею, что сделала.


----------



## Elka66 (20 Июл 2021)

Голову с контрастом делайте,если есть финансовая возможность и шею,к неврологу,энмг,диаскин тест миастению исключить,к врачу


----------



## ИринкаНо (20 Июл 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Голову с контрастом делайте,если есть финансовая возможность


Голову раньше проверяла, но без контраста, всд давно уже и шею делала, энмг делала, но до блокады всё это. Думаете блокада могла что-то спровоцировать?


----------



## Elka66 (20 Июл 2021)

Нет,я думаю от блокады такого не должно быть,причина другая,я несколько курсов делала,заканчивая блокадой с дипроспаном,никаких слабостей не было ,температура,если воспалительное,аутоимунное что то ,от гормонов  наоборот снижается.Дальше вам надо с неврологом разбираться,с грамотным,который диагноз типа всд не ставит.


----------



## ИринкаНо (20 Июл 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Нет,я думаю от блокады такого не должно быть,причина другая...


Ухудшение и слабость в настоящее время это последствия блокады, тут даже думать не надо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июл 2021)

При той дозе лекарств которое Вам ввели, должно было уже давно пройти.
Скорее, психоэмоционально.


----------



## ИринкаНо (20 Июл 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, для устранения симптомов в тазу эта блокада делалась, не помогла -это ничего не сказать.... Может у меня проблема не в позвоночнике, а в нервной проводимости, скованность в тазу может быть от этого?

У меня проблемы с шаткостью, головокружением, нарушением кровообращения, поэтому я все побочки собрала, прочитала побочки от дипроспана и ужаснулась((( сейчас мне рекомендуют аркоксию, и там список не меньше. Надо подбирать щадящее лечение, нетрадиционное.


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> При той дозе лекарств которое Вам ввели, должно было уже давно пройти.


Фёдор Петрович, добрый день!
Подскажите, что делать, уже пошли 5 сутки, а моё состояние не меняется: неустойчивость, шаткость, потеря равновесия, мышечная слабость не проходят после блокады. Такое чувство, что мышцы ослабли. Пью воду, разные травяные чаи... Одна не выхожу, заносит и шатает. Что можно сделать? Может препарат какой-то для силы в мышцах, хотелось бы щадящий.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2021)

Если все эти ощущения были до – то конечно же блокада и не должна была помочь.
Если все они возникли после – то тут два варианта.
Либо это реакция на препараты - она должна пройти в течение двух недель.
Либо это реакция психоэмоциональная – она может не пройти никогда.
В подобных случаях лучше всего работает сочетание местного локального воздействия какой-то физиотерапии. Домашних условиях это аппликатор и мази  3-4 раза в день, 5-7 дней. ЛФК.
Всё это надо сочетать с препаратами для успокоения нервной системы. И контролем за давлением, пульсом и сахаром.
И что у нас со щитовидной железой?


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если все эти ощущения были до – то конечно же блокада и не должна была помочь.


9 лет проблемы с головокружением, шаткостью, но я могла бегать, прыгать и нормально ходить и не чувствовала скованности в тазу. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если все они возникли после – то тут два варианта.


3 месяца назад появилась скованность в тазу, чувство онемения, невозможность нормально ходить, слабость в ногах. МРТ, эмнг, рентген, а там коксартроз, стеноз, артроз, протрузии, далее нейрохирург, блокада. 
Две ли это разные болезни, либо одна...?! 
Но блокада скованность не убрала, а дала ещё большую слабость, неустойчивость, даже к лфк не могу вернуться, которые вроде как начинали давать положительные ощущения. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Либо это реакция на препараты - она должна пройти в течение двух недель.


Буду надеяться, что на препараты и пройдет. Просто переживаю, что ведь многим блокады помогают на длительное время, то есть затормаживают, притупляют болевые, чувствительные и двигательные рефлексы. Может у меня это и произошло, а нервная система слабая, поэтому всё так ощущается? Если это так, то что делать? Как оживить эти рецепторы? 
Хочу разобраться, но без помощи докторов здесь не разобраться, конечно. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Либо это реакция психоэмоциональная – она может не пройти никогда.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В подобных случаях лучше всего работает сочетание местного локального воздействия какой-то физиотерапии. Домашних условиях это аппликатор и мази  3-4 раза в день, 5-7 дней. ЛФК.


Лфк по-тихоньку делаю, на аппликаторе лежу, мазь Наятокс на ночь длительно уже применяю. Мази не все подходят, например, хондроксид тоже притупляет чувствительность, я заметила. А Наятокс он усиливает местное кровообращение и мне идет. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Всё это надо сочетать с препаратами для успокоения нервной системы. И контролем за давлением, пульсом и сахаром.
> И что у нас со щитовидной железой?





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> После нового года вылетел однажды показатель верхней границы, под вопросом поставили гипотериоз, раньше не ставили. Но потом в норме был и в последний раз тоже хороший 2,6.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2021)

Исходя из описания, блокада и не должна была Вам помочь. У неё совершенно другие цели и задачи. Более того, ощущение скованности в пояснице – это некая норма, которая связана с тем, что у людей с остеохондрозом, тем более с поражением суставов и диска – формируется ограничение подвижности в области пораженных сегментов. Это ограничение подвижности многие как раз ощущают как скованность. При том, что это защитная скованность. У блокады кроме лечебной всегда есть ещё одна функция – диагностическая. Она нужна для того, чтобы подтвердить отсутствие эффекта. В Вашем случае эффект отсутствует. Значит, причина Ваших проблем не отсюда.
Не увидел в Вашем списке ни одного препарата для повышения болевого порога и успокоения нервной системы.


----------



## ИринкаНо (22 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У блокады кроме лечебной всегда есть ещё одна функция – диагностическая. Она нужна для того, чтобы подтвердить отсутствие эффекта. В Вашем случае эффект отсутствует. Значит, причина Ваших проблем не отсюда.


А откуда тогда может быть проблема? Блокаду в кпс ставили с двух сторон. Значит проблема не в кпс? То есть возможно в протрузиях? И нужно было ставить блокаду туда?

И общее расслабление от блокады я почувствовала, а эффекта нет, то есть нет спазма мышц, правильно?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не увидел в Вашем списке ни одного препарата для повышения болевого порога и успокоения нервной системы.


Для успокоения пью сбор, таблетки не хочу, плохо действуют они на меня, есть атаракс, но не чувствую, что он мне нужен. Антидепрессант пила год, тоже бестолку.
А какой препарат для повышения болевого порога Вы имеете ввиду?  И он мне нужен Вы считаете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> А откуда тогда может быть проблема? Блокаду в кпс ставили с двух сторон. Значит проблема не в кпс? То есть возможно в протрузиях? И нужно было ставить блокаду туда?
> ....скованность в тазу, чувство онемения, невозможность нормально ходить, слабость в ногах.


Точно не в них.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> И общее расслабление от блокады я почувствовала, а эффекта нет, то есть нет спазма мышц, правильно?


Правильно. 



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Для успокоения пью сбор, таблетки не хочу, плохо действуют они на меня, есть атаракс, но не чувствую, что он мне нужен. Антидепрессант пила год, тоже бестолку.
> А какой препарат для повышения болевого порога Вы имеете ввиду?  И он мне нужен Вы считаете?


Антидепрессант пили от головокружения, а сейчас:


> ...скованность в тазу, чувство онемения, невозможность нормально ходить, слабость в ногах.


----------



## ИринкаНо (22 Июл 2021)

А сейчас пью сбор, чтобы успокоиться (Валериана, мята, Мелисса, зверобой).
Фёдор Петрович, какой препарат попить, чтобы вернуть чувствительность нервных окончаний? Чувствительность не та после блокады. Пила два месяца назад Берлитион, Элькар, может повторить их?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2021)

Можно.
Только от этой блокады не очень возможно снижение чувствительности.
А на ЭНМГ есть снижение, или оно не подтверждается?


----------



## ИринкаНо (22 Июл 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, делала до блокады ЭНМГ, она установила причину слабости в l4-l5.
Не могу понять в чём же дело. 6 день не могу отойти. Может сосуды сузились? Я чувствовала, как уколы шли в ноги.  И после этого ноги не держали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2021)

Так если причина в 4-5, то зачем блокада КПС?


----------



## ИринкаНо (22 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... зачем блокада КПС?


Так решили мои врачи, потому что при пальпации боль только там и была.

Фёдор Петрович, я сама ничего не понимаю уже, в шоке от врачей.

Надо было оставить себя в покое уже, делать по-тихоньку ЛФК, побольше гулять, на физио идти, пить лёгкие препараты.... Ой, как же мне плохо, как я жалею об этой блокаде... Как в прострации, позвоночник не держит. Не гуляю уже 5 дней, реву. Боже мой(((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Так решили мои врачи, потому что при пальпации боль только там и была.


Надо пропальпировать. Теперь боль есть?



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, я сама ничего не понимаю уже, в шоке от врачей.


Так все правильно врачи делают.  Жалуетесь - больно - устраняем боль.
Только больно много общих жалоб.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Надо было оставить себя в покое уже, делать по-тихоньку ЛФК, побольше гулять, на физио идти, пить лёгкие препараты.... Ой, как же мне плохо, как я жалею об этой блокаде... Как в прострации, позвоночник не держит. Не гуляю уже 5 дней, реву. Боже мой(((


Пройдет.
Надо собраться и пойти погулять. Завтра будет лучше. чем сегодня.


----------



## ИринкаНо (22 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо пропальпировать. Теперь боль есть?


Пропальпировать не могу, место как отечное, онемевшее, горячее немного, не могу прощупать, мыщца уплотненная стала как-будто, до блокады могла добраться до больной точки пальцами, понимала где боль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Пропальпировать не могу, место как отечное, онемевшее, горячее немного, не могу прощупать, мыщца уплотненная стала как-будто, до блокады могла добраться до больной точки пальцами, понимала где боль.


Так может врачу показать,
Горячим не должно быть!


----------



## ИринкаНо (22 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Горячим не должно быть!


В меру горячо, это не пугает. Главное, чувствительность ног и возможность идти.

Спасибо, доктор, за поддержку, за доброе слово. Прорвемся.


----------



## Oksana777 (10 Авг 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> В меру горячо, это не пугает. Главное, чувствительность ног и возможность идти.
> 
> Спасибо, доктор, за поддержку, за доброе слово. Прорвемся.


Здравствуйте, как вы вам лучше?


----------



## ИринкаНо (10 Авг 2021)

Oksana777 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, как вы вам лучше?


Здравствуйте. Немного лучше, но не так как до блокады, слабость и неустойчивость сохраняется ещё.


----------



## Oksana777 (10 Авг 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Немного лучше, но не так как до блокады, слабость и неустойчивость сохраняется ещё.


Я делала блокаду многократно, и  один раз была слабость в ноге ,которая прошла через два дня... Желаю вам всего самого хорошего, меня тоже уже три раза оперировали, по этому  знаю не по наслышке как это всё больно...Держитесь !


----------



## ИринкаНо (11 Авг 2021)

Oksana777 написал(а):


> Я делала блокаду многократно, и  один раз была слабость в ноге ,которая прошла через два дня... Желаю вам всего самого хорошего, меня тоже уже три раза оперировали, по этому  знаю не по наслышке как это всё больно...Держитесь !


Спасибо! Всё хорошо будет!


----------



## ИринкаНо (3 Сен 2021)

Здравствуйте, @Доктор Ступин! 
Фёдор Петрович!  Напомню свою ситуацию: 9 лет головокружения, шаткость, 4 месяца назад онемение в крестце, скованность, слабость в ногах, 17 июля поставила блокаду в кпс с дипроспаном и лидокаином, стало совсем плохо, ноги не держат, с кушетки ушла под ручку. Прошла 15 процедур электростимуляции, берлитион пью больше месяца, ЛФК, выхожу не одна, стараюсь ходить, хожу через силу, иногда за кого-то держась, иногда просто рядом не держась, когда расхожусь и настроюсь могу даже одна добраться до квартиры, переминаясь с ноги на ногу, чтобы как-то ощущать ноги. При быстрой ходьбе ноги перестаю вообще ощущать, но иду, накатывается ужас, страх от этого и слёзы градом. Такие страшные ощущения именно после блокады. Онемение в крестце сохраняется. Болей не было и нет, только когда хожу через силу, ноги болят. Прошло почти два месяца.  Гемоглобин, сахар в норме, давление 100/65, но я гипотоник. Эмнг делала до блокады, показал на стеноз l4-5. После блокады не делала.
 Какие Ваши предположения, что можно проверить и сделать? Как вернуться в состояние до блокады?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Сен 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Какие Ваши предположения, что можно проверить и сделать? Как вернуться в состояние до блокады?


То есть, было плохо в общем состоянии, а стало хуже в общем состоянии.
По всему проблема не в позвоночнике и надо искать причины.


----------



## foxxx (3 Сен 2021)

Мне помогло упражнение ЛАСТОЧКА. Да звучит банально, но я просто был в шоке от его эффективности за один день!


----------



## ИринкаНо (3 Сен 2021)

foxxx написал(а):


> Мне помогло упражнение ЛАСТОЧКА. Да звучит банально, но я просто был в шоке от его эффективности за один день!


Чудеса, я пока подбираю и ищу своё лечение. Надо попробовать и ласточку. Как оно выглядит?


----------



## Elka66 (4 Сен 2021)

Ищите хорошего невролога,голову надо смотреть на МРТ,нервномышечные заболевания исключать миопатии,миастению.А ЛФК вещь хорошая,в любом случае полезная


----------



## ИринкаНо (4 Сен 2021)

@Elka66, здравствуйте. А какое именно мрт головы надо делать? Их там много разных. Два года назад делала мрт головы обычное, гипофиза отдельно делала.


----------



## Elka66 (4 Сен 2021)

Обследования в первую очередь должен назначать врач,невролог,если у вас нет изменений в чуствительности,неврологическом статусе,может и не надо в голову лезть,может причина гораздо проще,к примеру низкий ферретин при нормальном гемоглобине,будет и общая слабость и слабость в ногах ,или курс гормональной терапии ,спровоцировал манифестацию диабета,и опять будет слабость общая,в ногах онемения ,вызвал изменения в работе щитовидной железы,привел к гипо ,гипертериозу.Найдите хорошего невролога,я всегда советую, практикующего в стационаре,не доктора,академика,а врача ежедневно сталкивающегося с различными неврологическими заболеваниями,оттуда и начинать.


----------



## ИринкаНо (4 Сен 2021)

@Elka66, пойду к неврологу в областной неврологический центр, врач из поликлиники направил, говорит, не знаю, что с тобой делать. Ставят невроз, мышечный спазм, стеноз, протрузии. Про блокаду вообще ничего сказать не могут. Но то, что гормон нарушил и ноги и то, что беспокоило много лет и более ли менее стабилизировала - это факт. Ни один доктор не сказал, что гормон что-то нарушил, но я то чувствую. Спасибо Вам за совет.


----------



## ИринкаНо (6 Сен 2021)

На гемоглобин, Ферритин, щитовидку, сахар сдавала анализы после блокады, всё в норме. Ощущение такое, что Эта блокада обезболила мне ноги, чего вообще нельзя было делать, ставили её в КПС с двух сторон, и я чувствовала как лекарство шло по ногам, чувствительность в ногах сильно ухудшилась и не проходит, может УЗИ нижних конечностей сделать? Что может быть с ногами? Диабет у меня не диагностировался ранее, пила Берлитион для улучшения нервной проводимости, не особо что-то улучшил. Проблемы с поясницей 4 месяца, но такие странные ноги именно после блокады. Какими средствами можно ноги в чувство привести? На токи ходила 15 сеансов, чуть лучше стало, ЛФК на ноги делаю тоже. К неврологу то я записалась, но не уверена, что чем-то поможет, третий невролог после блокады.

Ну логично же: блокада блокирует место боли, притупляет болевые, чувствительные, двигательные рецепторы, так как лекарство пошло в ноги, значит и там заблокировало рецепторы и меня это напрягает. Это даже дураку понятно, что за врачи То у нас, я вообще не понимаю, элементарное не могут проверить и признать - То, что не всем блокада подходит и то, что при отсутствии боли её не надо было ставить. Как теперь оживить свои ноги, не понятно. Писец короче.


----------



## ИринкаНо (16 Сен 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> В заголовке и вопрос и ответ:
> "Слабость в ногах, скованность в крестцово-поясничной зоне"​Смотреть и заниматься с пояснично-крестцовым переходом.. Только очень внимательно и осторожно.


Андрей Иосифович, подскажите, пожалуйста.
После блокады в КПС несмотря на то, что усилилась слабость в ногах и снизилась в них чувствительность ещё больше, также меньше стала ощущать скованность в крестцово-поясничной зоне. Раньше она мне не давала пойти быстро, а сейчас могу и идти побыстрее, но чем быстрее иду, тем больше неустойчивость в ногах и меньше чувствительность ног, то есть быстро стараюсь не ходить, чтобы ощущать одну ногу, вторую ногу... Что это? Где зажимает? И от длительных домашних дел стоя, начинают ныть колени и ниже колен, начинает выворачивать колени и ниже. Лягу, проходит спустя несколько минут.
Проблемы в какой области поясницы, таза могут эти симптомы давать?



Elka66 написал(а):


> Ищите хорошего невролога,голову надо смотреть на МРТ,нервномышечные заболевания исключать миопатии,миастению.А ЛФК вещь хорошая,в любом случае полезная


Здравствуйте. Сходила в неврологический областной центр, по голове всё-таки подтверждают диагноз Синдром позвоночной артерии, невропатий, нервно-мышечных заболеваний не обнаруживает, единственное, отправила ещё к одному ревматологу, сказав, что у молодой женщины не может быть такой болевой реакции при нажатии на кпс. Под вопросом сакроилеит. И я так поняла, что есть миопатии из области ревматологии, которые должен тоже ревматолог посмотреть. Старые мрт посмотрела, отправлять не стала снова. Отправила сделать новое уздг ба. Борюсь с головокружением, тут ещё неустойчивость в ногах. То ли это мышечные спазмы, над которыми надо работать, то ли стеноз в пояснице и аномалия Кимерли, которые надо убирать хирургически,  не понятно.


----------



## AIR (16 Сен 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> После блокады в КПС несмотря на то, что усилилась слабость в ногах и снизилась в них чувствительность ещё больше, также меньше стала ощущать скованность в крестцово-поясничной зоне.


Здесь для понимания проблемы крайне важна диагностика...  Например,  имеется скованность не только более поверхностных мышц,  но и более глубоких мышц и связок (Например пояснично-подвздошных)..  Более поверхностные расслабились и ощущение скованности ушло, а глубокие слои в напряжении с застойной отечностью и проходящие нервные стволы поддавливаются и слабость в ногах сохраняется и даже с усилением.
 Это чисто умозрительные рассуждения.. Ещё пример так сказать "вдогонку"... Когда я много работал, то одно время реально была такая слабость в ногах, что ступенька-другая и ощущение что ноги реально "отнимаются", сил идти дальше просто нет.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Что это? Где зажимает?


Смотреть пояснично-крестцовый переход, крестцово-повздошные связки.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> И от длительных домашних дел стоя, начинают ныть колени и ниже колен, начинает выворачивать колени и ниже. Лягу, проходит спустя несколько минут.


Про верх мы уже говорили,  а кроме этого смотреть мышцы бедра, голени. Часто они возникают в результате компенсирующей работы при нарушении статики. Занимаешься с поясницей,  там отпускает и проявляется боль в ногах, уже самостоятельного характера.


----------



## ИринкаНо (16 Сен 2021)

@AIR, спасибо за ответы. Так как нет возможности приехать к Вам, и ЛФК не особо помогает, к какому врачу лучше обратиться? К мануальному или остеопату? И как понять компетентен ли врач? Сколько сеансов нужно сделать, чтобы понять, правильно ли доктор лечит? И если вдруг после сеанса хуже- нормально ли это, либо искать другого врача?


----------



## AIR (16 Сен 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> К мануальному или остеопату?


Здесь всё зависит не от направления,  а от конкретного специалиста, его знаний, опыта, навыков.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> И как понять компетентен ли врач ?


Лично мне нужно послушать,  а нередко и увидеть, как работает. Красноречие очень не всегда  признак мастерства.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Сколько сеансов нужно сделать, чтобы понять, правильно ли доктор лечит?


В большинстве случаев 3-5 сеансов раскрывают картину заболевания. Но, если пожилой возраст и проблема значительно затянувшаяся , то около 7.



ИринкаНо написал(а):


> И если вдруг после сеанса хуже- нормально ли это, либо искать другого врача?


Если нервная система гиперреактивна и лабильна, то сразу приспособиться сложно и возможно усиление симптомов после сеанса. Например, я первый отработал очень осторожно и пациент хорошо его перенёс. На втором сеансе я немного нагрузку увеличил и бац, пациент среагировал ухудшением. Я понял, что надо работать ещё  осторожнее и мягче. Если меня понял пациент, то он продолжает ходить и мы справляемся. Если он не понял ситуацию,  то перестаёт приходить и считает что я плохо разобрался в его заболевании.
Но бывают и другие ситуации и другие специалисты. Врач должен обосновать просто и  понятно ситуацию,  а пациент понять, в меру своих ментальных способностей... иначе они разойдутся.


----------



## ИринкаНо (16 Сен 2021)

@AIR, а как помимо мануальных техник можно ещё расслабить глубокие мышцы и в шее и в пояснице? Иглоукалывание может помочь, способны ли иглы до глубоких мышц добраться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> А Как помимо мануальных техник можно ещё расслабить глубокие мышцы и в шее и в пояснице? Иглоукалывание может помочь, способны ли иглы до глубоких мышц добраться?


Конечно!
SIS терапия еще!


----------



## ИринкаНо (16 Сен 2021)

Спасибо, Фёдор Петрович! Насчёт  Sis, я гипотоник, в последнее время 100/70 давление и всд-симптомы, мне от простых магнитов в санатории было плохо, и здесь я смотрю гипотония в противопоказаниях.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> ...мне от простых магнитов в санатории было плохо, и здесь я смотрю гипотония в противопоказаниях.


Это относительное противопоказание, то есть надо пробовать.
А если нет, то специальное ЛФК, от него точно не будет гипотонии.


----------



## ИринкаНо (16 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, делаю ЛФК, которое Вы мне отправляли, но стадию острую, подострую пока,  плюс ещё упражнения какие-то: ласточку, аккуратно наклоны, чтоб не вредило, но от многих упражнений плохо на следующий день ещё из-за перенапряжения шеи. Нужно лечить поясницу так, чтобы шея не напрягалась. Всё непросто) вот по ощущениям и подбираю. Нужно спазмы по всему телу как-то убирать, вот и думаю есть ли смысл иголки ставить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> ...вот и думаю есть ли смысл иголки ставить.


Ту Вам решать.


----------



## AIR (16 Сен 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Иглоукалывание может помочь, способны ли иглы до глубоких мышц добраться?


Знающий и опытный специалист справится... а если не очень знающий и опытный, то и результат соответствует.


----------



## Vadim_ (10 Окт 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> А как с ним заниматься? К мануальному терапевту идти? Или к остеопату?


По мере чтения все больше удивляюсь. Разве остеопатия не признана лженаукой? Тогда уж лучше сразу к шаману или попу...


----------



## ИринкаНо (10 Окт 2021)

@Vadim_, а Вы не удивляйтесь! Шаманы и батюшки лечат душу, А остеопатия прежде всего работает с телом, мышцами, что оказывает значительное влияние на самочувствие.. Другое дело лжеостеопаты, может быть Вы их имели ввиду?!


----------



## Vadim_ (11 Окт 2021)

@ИринкаНо, хотелось бы рассказать по этому поводу анекдот, ну да ладно, не буду. Открываю тайну -  современная наука существование души не признает. И здесь, на форуме на нас, больных, тратят свое время и внимание врачи, а не попы. А врач лечит опираясь не на веру, а на знания и опыт, на достижения технологий. Остеопаты, гомеопаты, энергетики и тд - это по сути симулянты, которые, как фокусники, создают видимость чего то. Причем у них у всех одна общая черта-их методы невозможно отследить в результате исследований. Вернее, нет, отследить то можно, а вот доказать эффективность нет.
И вот тут поведение пациентов, умаляющих вклад врачей, но прославляющих попов видится странным. Можно каждый день до отупления бить в бубен или ставить 10000 свечек, но грыжу, давящую на ваши нервы, удалит не святой дух, а нейрохирург. И не при помощи мантр, а при помощи своих рук, скальпеля и инструментов. А чувствовать вы его действия не будете не потому, что вас ввели в экстатический транс, а потому что современная анестезия весьма развита.
И после действий нейрохирурга случится подлинное чудо-исчезнет грыжа, а вместе с ней и симптомы. В противовес поп сможет сказать только "молись, сестра, все будет хорошо".


----------



## ИринкаНо (11 Окт 2021)

@Vadim_, а для чего Вы мне это говорите, я и так знаю, что нейрохирурги убирают грыжи, и проходят симптомы у некоторых, а некоторые после корявых рук нейрохирургов становятся инвалидами в молодом возрасте и два года ходят еле как, не чувствуя ног, а ещё кто-то после блокады в КПС еле на ноги встает и два месяца не может отойти, это чудодейственные лидокаин и дипроспан так работают.... А ещё на своём опыте скажу, что гомеопатией лично лечусь, но не сахарные крупинки ем, А препараты на вытяжках, и они действуют, что бы Вы ни говорили.... И это не плацебо, а реальная помощь.

И ещё я знаю, что доктора никогда не признают свою ошибку и ошибку коллеги, к примеру, А в лучшем случае просто будут отмалчиваться....... Есть и хорошие врачи, дай Бог, чтобы на Вашем и моём пути встречались именно такие остеопаты, гомеопаты и другие специалисты.


----------



## Vadim_ (11 Окт 2021)

@ИринкаНо, очень приятно, что вам это помогло. Но все это из раздела "а мне вот помогает". Вы, видимо, не задумываете о таких вещах, как корреляция. Вам могло стать лучше по причине естественного выздоровления, по причине других процессов, и черт возьми, по причине самовнушения.
Но современная медицина о таких направлениях говорит, как о альтернативных. А перед тем, как признать направление альтернативным, проводятся масштабные исследования. И если они дают результат, что исследуемые действия не приносят результата, то это и служит основанием. Смекаете? И здесь "а мне вот помогло не работает". Кто то будет молиться макаронному монстру и кому то наверняка станет легче. Здесь мы рассматриваем традиционную медицину, а не фэнтези.
А ведь кто то скажет "я молилась и мне бог помог", как вы на счет этого? И кстати можно подробнее о попах и шаманах, как они лечат и чего?


----------



## ИринкаНо (11 Окт 2021)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> ...кстати можно подробнее о попах и шаманах, как они лечат и чего?


А что рассказывать, насколько сильна Ваша вера, настолько силён и результат. Так же как и антидепрессанты, если Вы в них поверите, они помогут, как сказал мне невролог один.


----------



## Vadim_ (11 Окт 2021)

@ИринкаНо, да это все круто... Только вот непонятно, здесь с участием реальных специалистов обсуждаются объективные вопросы болезней нервной системы или мы уже перешли на мифологию и конспирологию?


----------



## ИринкаНо (11 Окт 2021)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> ...здесь с участием реальных специалистов обсуждаются объективные вопросы болезней нервной системы или мы уже перешли на мифологию и конспирологию?


🙂не известно. Но лучше искать помощи  в реальном мире, не в виртуальном.


----------



## Vadim_ (11 Окт 2021)

@ИринкаНо, ну наверно в реальном мире она реальная, а в виртуальном-виртуальная...


----------



## ИринкаНо (10 Дек 2021)

Добрый день! Подскажите, кто знает, почему в обуви удобно ходить по снегу, а по асфальту неустойчивость усиливается? По песку даже босиком удобно.. И в обуви, если есть поддержка под пятку тоже удобнее, дома в тапочках хуже, а босиком вообще плохо... О каких зонах поражения это говорит? И ещё такой вопрос, посоветуйте подходящую стельку для плоской зимней обуви -угг, чтобы пятку приподнять повыше, раз так удобнее. Смотрю стельки, есть для плоскостопия, есть с амортизатором пятки, а какую надо выбрать не пойму... Сижу выбираю стельки, срочно надо! Спасибо заранее.


----------



## La murr (10 Дек 2021)

@ИринкаНо, адресуйте свои вопросы @Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста.


----------



## илья1980 (15 Дек 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Добрый день! Подскажите, кто знает, почему в обуви удобно ходить по снегу, а по асфальту неустойчивость усиливается? По песку даже босиком удобно...


Мне кстати в уггах тоже подколбашивает)


----------



## ИринкаНо (16 Дек 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Мне кстати в уггах тоже подколбашивает)


Зато тепло)) взяла какие-то Тривес стельки, лучше, чем без них, но хочется пятку поднять ещё.


----------



## ИринкаНо (27 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин 
Фёдор Петрович, здравствуйте! Хочу обратиться за советом. Какой физиоприбор посоветуете приобрести для дома, чтобы лечить крестец, таз? Болею с апреля, лфк не помогает, от блокады с дипроспаном в кпс стало хуже, напомню (чувствительность снизилась в ногах, слабость, неустойчивость усилилась).. Катаю мячем, массирую, втираю настойки, мази, не помогает ничего, хочу ещё какой-то прибор опробовать, потому как чувствую, что есть отёк в районе крестца, возможно, какое-то хроническое воспаление сидит. Посоветуйте прибор, несильно дорогой и эффективный, чтобы убирал отёки, регенерировал ткани, лечил вообщем, напомню, что болей острых нет, ходить плохо, как-будто держит что-то..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2022)

Вот в этой теме:


			https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31692/#post-457697
		


Но я по прежнему считаю, что надо найти причину шаткости походки!


----------



## ИринкаНо (28 Фев 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... я по прежнему считаю, что надо найти причину шаткости походки!


А какие могут быть причины по Вашему мнению? Что нужно проверить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2022)

Голова и проведение информации по спинному мозгу.


----------



## Elka66 (28 Фев 2022)

Голову,шею надо с контрастом делать,ткмс,смотреть где повреждение,центрального или периферического происхождения


----------



## ИринкаНо (28 Фев 2022)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Голову,шею надо с контрастом делать,ткмс,смотреть где повреждение,центрального или периферического происхождения


1) МРТ головного мозга с контрастом? 
2) МРТ шеи с контрастом? 
3) тема? 
То есть 3 обследования надо сделать? Как точно называются все эти обследования? У невролога была после НГ, назначила капельницы с глиатилином и актовегином, не очень было хорошо после капельниц, в итоге проставила актовегин внутривенно. Назначает эсцитолопрам, иначе говорит ко мне больше не ходи, а я его пила в 20- м году, не помог, но тогда я лечила голову, ноги, крестец нормально были. Невролог смотрела МРТ поясницы, эмнг, МРТ головы без контраста, МРТ гипофиза с контрастом, МРТ шеи без контраста. И никуда не отправила, ни на какие обследования больше. Поэтому я уже не хочу идти к ним, если сама пойду в центр МРТ, надо же им точно названия сказать обследований и с целью чего. Не могли бы Вы мне написать?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Голова и проведение информации по спинному мозгу.


Как проверять, есть:
МРТ головы без контраста, 
МРТ гипофиза с контрастом, 
МРТ шеи без контраста
Эмнг
УЗИ сосудов шеи и головы. 
Какие обследования сделать нужно? Неврологи ничего не назначают, ведь ни у одного специалиста уже была.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2022)

Именно так. Нужен врач, который сможет установить окончательный диагноз,
Напомните, где живете?


----------



## ИринкаНо (28 Фев 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Именно так. Нужен врач, который сможет установить окончательный диагноз,
> Напомните, где живете?


Тюмень


----------



## Elka66 (28 Фев 2022)

Меняйте невролога,иногда второе,третье мнение необходимо получить.К своему невро ,если он у вас по ОМС сходите,просите на руки заключение с неврологическим статусом,разбираться с вами надо,МРТ головы и шеи с внутривенным контрастом для исключения РС и других демиелинизирующих заболеваний,ткмс,транскраниальная магнитная стимуляция,смотрят проводимость ко кортикоспинальному двигательному тракту,определяют где нарушения проводимости,позвоночник,шея,голова


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2022)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Тюмень







__





						Тюменский государственный медицинский университет
					

625023, Тюменская область, г. Тюмень, ул. Одесская, 54 (главный корпус) 6 этаж




					www.tyumsmu.ru
				



Кафедра неврологии есть, значит есть и врачи, которые и преподают и работают в клиниках. Надо найти такого врача.
Узнайте, где студенты проходят практику.


----------



## ИринкаНо (28 Фев 2022)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Меняйте невролога,иногда второе,третье мнение необходимо получить.


Вот последние заключения неврологов, одно летом из Областного лечебно-реабилитационного центра, другое январское у платного невролога.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2022)

Надо задать конкретный вопрос.
"Доктор, от чего у меня шаткая походка".
По этим заключениям больше от нервозности, чем от проблемы позвоночника.


----------



## Elka66 (28 Фев 2022)

Нет неворологического статуса, есть перечесление на это момент найденного,ясности не даёт.Звоните на кафедру,в стационары зав неврологическим отделением,описывайте ситуацию.Я  в свое время сама звонила на кафедру меда,позже была на приеме и меня госпитализировали в стацинар.


----------



## ИринкаНо (28 Фев 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо задать конкретный вопрос...
> По этим заключениям больше от нервозности чем от проблемы позвоночника.


Вот и назначают антидепрессанты, но до проблемы со спиной головокружение и шатание было, которое усиливалось от упражнений типа пресс покачать или любых других для всего позвоночника. А с весны прибавилась проблема с крестцом (слабость нижней части, онемение крестца, неустойчивость, дискомфорт в крестце), а после блокады с дипроспаном вообще стало шатать и неустойчивость. Вот такая последовательность.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2022)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Вот и назначают антидепрессанты, но до проблемы со спиной головокружение и шатание было, которое усиливалось от упражнений типа пресс покачать или любых других для всего позвоночника. А с весны прибавилась проблема с крестцом (слабость нижней части, онемение крестца, неустойчивость, дискомфорт в крестце), а после блокады с дипроспаном вообще стало шатать и неустойчивость. Вот такая последовательность.


Об этом и речь, всё не стандартно и непонятно.


----------



## ИринкаНо (28 Фев 2022)

@Elka66, поняла, уже задалась поиском невролога. Вот по статусу информация, которая у меня есть, в 2021 году была и у нейрохирурга, в Доктор Осте, клинике головной боли.


----------



## Elka66 (28 Фев 2022)

Ничего у вас нет криминального и объясняющего ситуацию,все схр в норме, патологических нет,координаторные симптомы сохранены,те на момент осмотра нет нарушения равновесия.Разбирайтесь дальше,остальных заболеваний никто не отменял. Анемию скорректировали,от нее и слабость и головокружение может быть.К врачам и лучше в стационар


----------



## ИринкаНо (28 Фев 2022)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Ничего у вас нет криминального и объясняющего ситуацию...


Да, я и железо пью, и омегу, и витамин д, а проблема не уходит, Что-то с мышцами как-будто, стабилизации как-будто нарушена, хотя пишут, что визуально нет ничего. Спасибо за помощь, схожу к врачу неврологу с кафедры, напишу потом.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Об этом и речь, всё не стандартно и непонятно.


Но и крестец даёт о себе знать, не мой как-будто, то ли сместилось что-то, то ли отёк какой внутри, ощущение, что оттуда тоже идёт проблема, и в колени проблема пошла.......думаю, вот одновременно спину полечить прибором.

@Elka66, а РС нелеченный может так долго быть и развиваться? Получается болею с 2012 года.


----------



## Elka66 (28 Фев 2022)

Не может,у вас хороший неврологический статус,здорового по неврологии человека,разбирайтесь дальше, ищите своего врача


----------



## ИринкаНо (28 Фев 2022)

@Elka66, то есть не надо мне невролога другого искать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2022)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> То есть не надо мне невролога другого искать?


Обязательно надо и не специалиста по спине, а специалиста по общей неврологии.
И главный вопрос от чего шаткость походки.
От чего боли понятно!


----------



## ИринкаНо (28 Фев 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обязательно надо и не специалиста по спине, а специалиста по общей неврологии.
> И главный вопрос от чего шаткость походки.
> От чего боли понятно!


А от проблем со спиной (протрузии, стеноз) получается шаткости быть не может и неустойчивости?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2022)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> А от проблем со спиной (протрузии, стеноз) получается шаткости быть не может и неустойчивости?


Может, но тогда должны выпадать рефлексы. чувствительность.
На пятках и носках ходить можете? На стул встать можете?
Снимите видео и того и другого и покажите тут или на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## ИринкаНо (28 Фев 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может, но тогда должны выпадать рефлексы. чувствительность.
> На пятках и носках ходить можете? На стул встать можете?


Что значит выпадать?) могу пройтись и на пятках и носках, на стул встаю, по лестнице поднимаюсь, со стороны вообще не заметны мои проблемы, видно просто, что хожу медленно, не привычно для меня, потому что я быстро ходила всегда. Видео завтра выложу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2022)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Что значит выпадать?) могу пройтись и на пятках и носках, на стул встаю, по лестнице поднимаюсь, со стороны вообще не заметны мои проблемы, видно просто, что хожу медленно, не привычно для меня, потому что я быстро ходила всегда. Видео завтра выложу.


Выпадать - отсутствовать!

Если Вы все можете и при этом у Вас есть нарушение координации, то это не может быть связано с поясничным отделом позвоночника.
Это значит:
- либо "голова" не получает нужной информации и виноват спинной мозг
- либо "голова" получает информацию, но не может её оценить и тогда виноват головной мозг


----------

